# Difference between Rem 1187 SP and Sportsman model



## seandcso75

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a Remington 11-87 Special Purpose Super Mag (3 1/2) in Mossy Oak camo and a Remington 11-87 Sportsman (3 1/2). I recently went to a gun dealer to try to sell it and he was comparing the price to a Sportsman model and said my SP-12 was worth about $400 to $500. I know I paid way more than that (from same dealer) about 3 yrs ago and that was used. I'm wondering if the dealer was trying to screw me so he could make a buck. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## subroc

I expect the dealer is in business to make a buck. If you bring a gun into any shop for a trade in, you have 2 choices, take the trade value you are offered or not. Look at used gun prices for a gun you are looking to trade and expect a shop to offer you less. no screwing about it.


----------



## seandcso75

Subroc,
I understand the dealer is in business to make money. However he is comparing 2 different guns from what I understand. For example would you take a Benelli SBE and like to get what a Super 90 is worth? Or a Browning Superposed for what a Citori goes for? I don't think so. What I'm asking is what the difference is between a Special Purpose Remington versus the Sportsman model. I know that my particular model had a retail price of somewhere near $1000 and the Sportsman starts around $600. I would like to know why? What are the bells and whistles? Why is there a $400 price difference. I only used the dealer as an example because he was saying my SP was only worth what a Sportsman is worth. I didn't agree based on the MSRP. I think he was giving me false info so he could make more money off it. That's all.


----------



## troy schwab

I am not 100% sure, but I believe the only difference in the two guns is the finish. The newer sportsmans are only available in wood and synthetic, there is no camo option on the sportsman. That said, MSRP on the sportsman starts at $ 845.00....... I believe the only SP model they still make the 11-87 in, is the turkey gun. Just what I know, could be other differences though..... Oh yeah, possibly barrel length too, the sportsman has a 28" barrel, your SP may have 28, 26, or even 24" Thats all I can think of.


----------



## seandcso75

I'm almost thinking the receiver is possibly the difference. Maybe the Sportsman has a magnesium receiver and the SP has a steel. Or maybe the SP has the same receiver as the SP-10 just milled to a 12 ga. I will try to contact Remington to get to the bottom of this.


----------

